# how long to Change of visa condition (475) 8539 to 8549



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Guys I checked on the visa grant letter for my 475 skilled regional sponsored VF that my visa condition is 8539. We are sponsored by my wife's relative ( Melbourne ) and I checked online that the visa condition should be 8549. I asked my agent regarding this matter and he said it is not the correct condition. I would like to ask if it will take long for the case officer to change it? We are moving to Australia on the 29th of June. Thanks and hoping to get replies from my concern

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

What is visa reg 8459?


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

8539 - study live and work in regional areas

8549 - study live in work in designated areas. For melbourne, its is anywhere 

But in my visa grant letter, it is stated that my wife's relative sponsored us but the visa condition is 8539. I asked my agent to ask the case officer to change it. How long does it take? Thanks shel_12

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think you will get it changed. You applied for a regional visa it doesn't matter that the wifes sister sponsored you. You must live and work in a regional area for 2 years!


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Just got my new visa grant with 8549 condition. Visa got extended from May 30 2015 to Nune 15,2015 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

great news


----------

